# Friday night dock lights(3-13-09) Edgewater



## fish4reds (Mar 14, 2008)

*congrats on the fat trout ;D*


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That was a fun night!  Hope the doc didn't have to cut ya up too much.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> That was a fun night!   Hope the doc didn't have to cut ya up too much.


It was a fun trip. The smoked bluefish dip came out awesome.

No cutting yet. He just froze a bunch of little spots with the liguid nitrogen. It's amazing how much freezing burns. My face was on fire for a couple hours afterward. now I just have to wait for the burn spots to heal up.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh yeah, I've had that done tons of times. No fun at all, but way better than cutting. The good thing is that freezing hardly scars at all, while cutting doesn't look so pretty after it heals.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Not exactly bragging rights, but I'll be glad to compare dermatology battle scares with any one on the forum. Not only that I'll go one better, if you have more cuts, biopsy scars and nitrogen burns than me, you can buy the beer, otherwise I win.  

Oh yeah btw, word to the wise... just in case you think you got me with those piss ant basal cell and squamous cell thingy's, I got's some serious melanoma extraction scars. Moffit cancer center got their pound of flesh on me, so to speak, well maybe literally. So only serious contenders need apply.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Oh yeah, well...I've got this little freckle thing that if you look at upside down looks just like Elvis.

Top That! ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

yeah, well I have 100's of those and can play my old Beatles albums backwards.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> yeah, well I have 100's of those and can play my old Beatles albums backwards.


You still have albums? Man, you are old. ;D


----------

